# LVL Gruppe



## cooper96 (11. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Ich suche jemanden der bock von LVL 1-90 mit mir zu LVLn gerne auch mehrere. Server: Aegwynn, Blackmoore Klasse: Paladin, Kriger 

Über mich:
17 Jahre alt Humor muss sein.
Arbeite 2mal die Woche sonst praktisch immer.

Wer Bock hat meldet sich per PN einfach


----------

